

I'm not moving from Textmate to Emacs or Vim - osesm
http://smartic.us/2008/12/21/i-m-not-moving-from-textmate-to-emacs-or-vim

======
mechanical_fish
_Lisp is interesting in its own right, but I want to be able to configure my
editor in the language of my choosing._

The Lisp is not the bottleneck. The problem with reconfiguring your editor is
that you have to learn the API. That's a bunch of work, no matter what editor
or language you use. It's not as if your extensive knowledge of Ruby means you
can just sit down and start pounding out extensions for your editor.

The difference between the 2+ _N_ hours you will spend mastering Lisp + the
Emacs API and the _N_ hours you will spend mastering the TextMate API becomes
less and less important as _N_ grows larger.

I gave Textmate a serious try partly because I was curious, and one of the
things I was curious about was: How great would it be to be able to configure
my editor in Ruby, a language I really like? And the answer was: About ten
seconds worth of great. I sat down to try to figure out how to do it, and took
my first look at TextMate's API, and before I could even get into it the back
of my brain spoke up: "Why are you teaching yourself the API to some
proprietary software when you could be learning the equivalent-but-free emacs
API, which is classic and was thought out by some fairly smart people and has
a pile of very good free documentation and an awesome development environment
called 'emacs' and which you won't ever need to learn more than once?" And
that was that.

------
pavelludiq
Most of his reasons sound stupid, maybe im just biased(because i love vim) but
his list of textmate problems was much more concrete and to the point than the
vim one. So vims problems are that its cryptic, its not a complete picture and
it requires you to learn a language to script it. Those sound absurd reasons,
i think he is just trying to find himself reasons to ignore textmates
problems, which is not that bad, i do the same with vim(emacs is uncomfortable
and elisp is retarded, textmate is proprietary and runs only on the mac...)

